# Should We Get A Puppy?



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay heres the gist of the story. We have three kids 7, 6, and 4. They have been asking for a dog for 2 years. The oldest is afraid of big dogs, the littlest is as well. They like the little ones and the puppies. We told them if we were going to get a dog (and no one was allergic, our out in case we decide not to) we would get a dog in June after mama is out of school, shes a teacher, and someone will be home to take care of it. We camp most of the summer. So, do we get a puppy and how would that be in the camper not house broken? Do we get a younger dog that needs rescuing? How does having the dog affect your camping experience? Do we forget the whole thing? If we weren't going to be camping it would be a no brainer and we would just get the dog and train it at home. So all you campers with pets what has been your experiences? Any and all help gratefully appreciated.

Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm a little biased, because both of our labs are older rescue dogs. Tucker was 4 when we adopted him, and Duke was 10.

If the kids are afraid of dogs now, or are spoked easily, I'd actually stay away from a puppy. They will look at the kids as little mates, and what the pup thinks of as harmless play, may intensify you childrens fear of dogs. Those puppy teeth are like needles.

Both of my kids, but mostly my son were very timid, even down right scared of larger dogs too. This is mostly because of my fathers Old English Sheep Dog, who is a bit overfriendly, and likes to get close.

But when they first met Tucker, they both took to him like white on rice. Duke was pretty much the same way.

I would recommend finding a reputible rescue association near you. Check with their references, and talk with them. A quality association will be able to fit your family with a dog that will be at home. The better one's will mandate a 2-3 week foster period, before they allow you to adopt, and also should have the dog in one of their own fosters for a period to evaluate temperment, and relations with children and other pets before they offer it up for adoption also.

Another benefit of rescue dogs, is most times they come housebroken already. Duke was very well trained, and was even taught to respond to visual hand commands by his previous owner.

Good luck, and please, don't take the responsibiliy of having a pet in the house lightly.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

"Should We Get A Puppy?"

In a word...

*YES!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dogs are great additions to a family, but they are just that. . .family. Once they come into your home, giving them back to a shelter shouldn't even be an option, so make sure you are ready for the committment. We went to the library and checked out books that had all the breeds in it. Use behavior, energy level and kid friendliness as your choices in selecting your new child. I don't see why camping should make any difference in training your pet. Get a crate big enough to sleep in, but not big enough to poop in. Dogs don't want to soil their beds. Keep in mind that the natural order of things with puppies is: Food in, food out. Boy dogs pee constantly and like to mark things. Decide what you can handle there. We rescued 2 dogs (beagle mixes) and they are wonderful. When they woke from a nap, outside was where they were taken. If they eat or dring; same thing. If you have 2 doors in your camper, always take them out of one of the doors to pee and poop. No sweet talking during business time, just stick to the purpose in going outside. When they do their business praise them like no tomorrow. Eventually they get it and most do very well within a week. If you plan to play with take them back inside through the potty door and then out the play door. Same thing at home. Front door is for the potty, back door is playtime. Eventually that won't matter, but according to our vet it does in the beginning and he was right, it worked. If you take them out often enough and pay attention accidents will be minimal. Don't leave it up to the children because their attention spans aren't up to the task. If you get a dog, it will be your dog unfortunately and they will play with it occasionally. I guess you have to decide if you can handle one more responsibility. I prefer shelter dogs because they need someone to love so badly and actually seem to have less health issues. Be sure you can afford the vet bills, monthly heartworm meds, flea and tick treatements, and are up to the tasks of grooming and ready to have dog fur all over the house. They are a lot of work, but worth every bit because of the love they give back. When you have had a bad day they are always there to give you some lovin and put you back in a good mood. Good luck with your decision.
Darlene


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And you realize, speaking from experience, that its YOU and not the family, (no matter what the kids are saying), that are getting the dog.

Its YOU that are going to feed it, take it to the vet, haul 50 lbs of food in and out weekly, change its water.

Its YOU thats going to clean up its "accidents"

Its YOU thats going to walk it

Its YOU thats going to wonder how a 5 lb dog can produce 15 lbs of waste a day!!!

Plus I have to go with the notion that its easier on YOU to get a dog then a puppy --


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dogs are great...but remember is is a 12-15 year commitment.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dogs are great...but remember is is a 12-15 year commitment.
> [snapback]117352[/snapback]​


What, and then college?









We always had a dog when I was a kid. We always had a dog when I was (and still am) married and the kids were little. Then our cherished dog had to be put down and DW and I thought - "Never again." So, for three or four years my kids begged me for a dog and I said no. Then, one day for some reason, I looked at rescue sites on the Internet and we got Toby (clicky) My only regret is that I did not do it sooner - there were 3 or 4 years when my kids did not have a dog - I actually feel ashamed. My kids LOVE the dog. DW and I LOVE the dog. Toby LOVES the camper and camping. When we go in it at home to pack it up, he goes in and stays in - we have to drag him out.

Rescued dogs seem to appreciate that they have been rescued. My Dad was a volunteer at the SPCA for as long as I could remember as a kid. All of our dogs came from the shelter and they always made the best pets in my opinion. If the dog has a good temperment, the kids will get to love him very quickly. If possible, have them get together with any prospective pets and see how they all interact. Make it a family project to visit as many as you can until the RIGHT one comes along - you'll most likely know when he does.

My 2 cents.

Scott


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

We have a Yorkie No Shedding just a every six week visit to the Groomer $30.00 small well tempered dog loves kids and as you can see enjoys camping to much. Training was easy took about a week of showing him the yard. No he will bust his gut before he goes in the house or camper. If we have been gone for about 10-14 hours get out of the way he is sitting at the door with his hind legs crossed holding it. Not sure what we would do without him.


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Dog's are almost like kids, a big commitment. We rescued a dog from the local Humane Society a week before we left on a trip from Pennsylvania to South Dakota. I think we got lucky with the dog she is the mildest dog you would ever meet. She took to the camper and car right away and we have never had a problem with her. She was 2 1/2 years old when we got her. The only problem we have had was about 3 days into the trip she got kennel cough and we had to find a Vet in Indianapolis to take her to. That was something we had not thought about before the trip. Finding a Vet might not be the easiest of things on the road. Also one of our biggest problems is that not all campgrounds/RV parks take pets. They all take kids(usually), but not pets sometimes. That has created a problem a couple of times. Also if you do have a dog they often prefer that you don't leave them in your trailer when you leave, which can be a bit of a problem, especialy if your dog barks alot when you leave. But, we take our dog along with us all the time and have very few problems other then sometimes a place to stay. A dog can be a nice addition to the family. My first preference would be to try and rescue one though. OK enough Jeff Almost forgot I agree with every post above!


----------



## bouchfam (Apr 8, 2006)

We have a yorkie also. He is are second one. They are fun loving, small bundles of love. They are usually very good with children. I had my first yorkie before kids and she lived thru all 3 of my kids toddler years just fine. And it is true, they do not shed hair!
But everyone has their favorite breeds and ideas on whether to get an adult or puppy. There are pros and cons for whichever way you go but mostly you can't go wrong with getting a dog!

good luck with your decision and if you do get one you will be amazed at how quickly they climb into your hearts.


----------



## Hogfan (Apr 8, 2006)

Getting a dog will change things for you not only for camping, but also at home. We started camping this spring and have a large German Shepherd Collie mix from the Humane Society. He is 14 years old. DH has to lift him in and out of the camper, because he has arthritis and doesn't do well on the steps. So I am not able to take him out or bring him in at night. He stays outside on the chain while we are at the site. When we leave he goes inside his crate in the Outback. We put a fan that blows on the front of the crate and he sleeps while we are gone. Just realize that adding a dog will change things for everyone. I grew up with pets of many kinds and want my children to have that experience as well. It can be tiring camping with a large dog though. This last trip we were gone for 7 nights so we boarded him and it cost $20.00 a day. Having our dog has been a wonderful experience and he is part of the family. Just think about it seriously because it would be really hard to take him back after having him even for a short time. Good luck!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

jgheesling said:


> We have a Yorkie No Shedding just a six week visit to the Groomer $30.00
> [snapback]117379[/snapback]​


Oh my goodness! It takes that groomer six weeks to groom your dog???!!! Still, that's pretty cheap for a six week's stay anywhere.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

My wife and I had 2 Beagles, one of which got hit by a car a good while back, and the other died about 4 years ago when our 2nd child was about 2 weeks old. The kids really want a dog and have asked for the last couple years, but we have not jumped to get another due to the upkeep, arranging feedings if we are going out of town(not camping), etc.

We rescued a stray kitten behind our house about a year ago, which has taken up with us, and stays outside in our backyard and who knows where else. This has temporarily satisfied them, and there is not much we have to do other than feed it and yearly shots. I was not much of a cat lover, but it has been a good addition to the family for us.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> jgheesling said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Yorkie No Shedding just a six week visit to the Groomer $30.00
> ...


He gets his nails done also that takes about 2 weeks of the trip.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

have had total of 5 rescue dogs. Three lived to 15( sniffle), one is now 8 (got her 2 years ago, her time was up , they were putting her down next day, I told them I wanted her and they said it had to be that day or no go-geez). My lap dog is Daschund Mix who was unwanted and starved for love (she gets it, boy does she get it!) and the Shit Zhu , age 7, we inherited when mother in law passed away 2 years ago. Not overly fond of her, but what can you do. She gets groomed every 6 weeks also. 
The 2 little ones and I are off for 10 day dry camping. Can't imagine life without dogs! The Daschund is my lap warmer and really snuggles when campfire is going. Heaven, pure heaven...................


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Absolutely!!

Here are my boys over the Memorial Weekend Holiday camping.









Tami


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Dogs are great but they are a lot of responsibility, and it is you that is going to end up taking care of the dog not the kids. No matter how much they want the dog they adventually lose interest. We have two dogs, both of them rescues, and they have turned out to be wonderful family members.

There are a ton of dogs in resuces and shelters needing homes and if you are not going to show and lines are not important to you save a dogs life. They will love you for it. You can find dogs of all ages from puppies to seniors needing rescuing. But I'd suggest a dog that was a year or two old still young enough to romp around, but old enough to be over the puppy stage. The dogs we adopted were 4 years and 6 months when we got them.

There are rescues that you can look up for almost every breed if they don't have what you are looking for at your local shelter. You also may want to look at petfinder I'm pretty sure you'd be able find the perfect dog for your family there.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My youngest son has wanted a dog, since we had to give up our beagle, about 3 yrs. ago. We had moved to an area that really didn't allow dogs (home-owner's association), but had managed to keep her on a tether, by the lake, or on the porch or screened porch, or in the house. However, traffic became a problem, and I had several close calls with her getting away from me and almost getting run over. So, I put her up for adoption at the Humane Society, and followed-thru with her to make sure she got a good home, which she did. Beagles nature to run/hunt just doesn't mix with city traffic......that's all there is to it.
Now, my oldest son, as well, is putting in for me to get a dog, but due to being disabled, etc., I don't want a puppy, either. But, due to allergies, I need something like a poodle (can I borrow yours, Vern?) that requires grooming about every 6-8 weeks. Just don't know if I'm ready to make that commitment, again, even though I've had 4 poodles in the past, and loved them dearly.
Pottying, car-sickness, etc., are all issues you don't know how they'll do with, until you actually HAVE the dog. Plus, rain or shine, they gotta go outside to potty, unless you use the poop pads. 
I'd give it lots of serious consideration, especially since your kids are kinda spooked by some dogs, already, and how they will treat the dog, at their ages.
Best of luck!
Darlene action


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

and now from the canines:

WOOF!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Thank you so much for your all your replies, including those from the canine party,







. We went out to a pet store and had a look at a few they had so the kids could get a sense of holding them etc. I think though that after reading some of the replies here and doing some research we will be looking for a rescue dog. We are looking at a mixed cocker spaniel/ wheldon terrier in a shelter here in the northeast, 2 years old and cute as a button. After doing a lot of research it would seem that a wheldon terrier would fit our situation best. Anyway its a beginning. Thanks again for your help. I'll keep you posted.

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't get a dog. You can have mine.









I'm going against the grain here but after pleading from my son for years to get a dog we finally did 2 years ago. We found a very cute Sharpei mix at the local Humane Society. She's a sweet dog and protective of her home and family. As you can guess, my son does nothing for the dog that he promised. We can't go on trips without boarding her and even our camping is affected as we can't take her to certain places we want to visit. Don't get me wrong, I like the dog and walk her every night for the past two years but this will be the only dog we own.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I don t want campmg to be alone......been there, done that, no more.

It is a big decision and for the life of the dog.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally,I don't care to have any pets. Too much trouble. I've got grandkkids, anyway!









But on a more serious note; just be sure you don't mind giving up some trips because you can't take the dog. Or it's too expensive to board it.

And be sure you don't mind the messes it makes in the yard, or in the trailer, or at the campsite. It'll be a while before YOU get it trained.

Of course, this is just my two cents. I don't have anything against dogs, mind you--had them all the time when I was a kid--just don't want to care for one now.

Whatever you decide to do, good luck.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll stand up for having a dog







Our dog is crazy and stubborn, lots of fun, but crazy and stubborn none the less. It's a constant battle of wills to not give in to her and let her be boss. My wife is fond of saying "if it wasn't for her adorable face, she'd have gone back to the shelter a long time ago"







We do love her though and she's now part of our family. Bella has learned to adapt and fit into the fabric of our family, certain behaviors of hers were discouraged and gotten rid of and others encouraged. That takes time and commitment, more so with some dogs than others, ours just happens to take a lot of effort but it's worth it to us.

Those guys are right, they are a lot of work, it's like having another child around, we need to consider what we do when we go camping and what we'll do with the dog while we're there. But we've decided she's part of the family and just like we consider each other's needs, we consider hers.

If your not ready to do that, don't bother, it'll just be frustration for everyone.

How could you not love this










Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I'll stand up for having a dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said Mike







& yes Bella is adorable









Tami


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I love my dog but when it's time to go camping she stays with family or in the kennel. Too many issues to deal with while on vacation. I've seen to many inconsiderate dog owners ruin it for others at campgrounds. Nothing like sitting by the campfire while your neighbor lets his dog crap beside your picnic table. Or how about the one that barks everytime they hear a noise. No thank you.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG , camping479! Your Bella looks just like my Copper. Love her to bits! One thing I didn't mention before is that puppies HAVE to chew. They can't help it. It helps them ease their teething issues, so if you cherish your shoes, furniture etc, keep rawhide bones and toys handy. If you catch something in her mouth replace it immediatly with what she is allowed to chew. I have $200.00 Longaberger baskets laying on my floor and I have been blessed that I have never had anything chewed up. Even when they were babies. When we kenneled them as puppies we would add one of my husbands t-shirts that he had worn that day so they would have his smell with them. They love that still 6 years later. If I throw my nightgown on the floor before bed, I wake up and our dog Baby has slept on it all night. Good luck and I am glad that you are thinking of a rescue dog. The next step it to spay or neuter as soon as you can. I have to say there are times when I wish I had left them home, but because mine are not barkers the worst I have to do is put a tarp on my queen bed and pull up the blinds when I leave. Our smell is on the bed, so they get up there as soon as we leave to watch for us out of the window. In spite of this I love watching them interact with other people and have fun out exploring all the new smells and such. They love the walks they get when we are out and all we have to do is set up their kennel in the back of the car and they can't get in it fast enough. The last time we hooked up the camper, baby sat in the back seat for over 2 hours in 90 degree heat (all doors open; she wouldn't get out) waiting to leave. They are as agravating as children, but again; the love they give is uncondtional and makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

YES!!! The kids will grow with the puppy, Oh by the way did I mention we got Brandie a playmate. Meet Max...







An of course there is Brandie too...

PS: Don't worry about camping with the pup, if you say RV around Brandie you had better be packed and ready to go.
















Vern


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Bella also looks like our Buster! We had him out camping with us and he passed DW's muster!


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Well folks we did it! After a very long and involved search and several false starts, two days ago we brought home "Curly" a very gentle and sweet wire-haired terrier/ lab mix from one of the local animal shelters. He is a rescued dog from Tennessee who, along with his brother Larry and sister Mo(nique) came to Massachusetts for placement. He is 5 months old, black and will probably be of medium size. He is wonderful with the kids as sweet and gentle as you could wish. So far he is adjusting well. Thanks to all of you for your input and opinions. We go out camping again to the Cape in two weeks for 10 days. I'll let you know how we all do.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

katiesda said:


> Well folks we did it! After a very long and involved search and several false starts, two days ago we brought home "Curly" a very gentle and sweet wire-haired terrier/ lab mix from one of the local animal shelters. He is a rescued dog from Tennessee who, along with his brother Larry and sister Mo(nique) came to Massachusetts for placement. He is 5 months old, black and will probably be of medium size. He is wonderful with the kids as sweet and gentle as you could wish. So far he is adjusting well. Thanks to all of you for your input and opinions. We go out camping again to the Cape in two weeks for 10 days. I'll let you know how we all do.
> 
> Bob












Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.

I know thow the whole family is or will be 'in love' with the new addition.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition, my kids are still begging for one...!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like a very sweet dog...Congrats on your new puppy!










Dawn


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

We have camped with our dogs constantly for the last few years. We have 2 German Shorthaired Pointer. It made a very definite change in the style of camping that we do. We are never in the manicured luxury campgrounds. Most of the camping is done in remote campgrounds with large private sites. A lot of our camping is dedicated to field tests for our dogs as well. There was a method to the madness.

If your willing to fully make the commitment to the best interests of your pet then camping with dogs can be a rewarding experience. Our dogs need quite a bit of excercise so we walk our dogs or swim with them at aleast 3 times a day. We are now early to bed and early to rise but we have discovered that the best time of the day is the early morning when its only us and our dogs awake and active before the rest of the world starts moving. We couldn't imagine not having our dogs with us. We'd be bored silly.

We also feed our guys the raw food diet so we are always planning the logistics of carrying enough food for ourselves and the dogs but we manage and are always proud of ourselves when we work it out just right.

Be sure to be fully committed to the responsibility of pet ownership whether you plan on camping with them or not. All dogs are beautiful animals that deserve nothing less that our total devotion. They give all their love and trust to us unconditionally for only the kind touch of our hands, the reassuring sound of our voices and the food in their bowls.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so happy that you found the perfect addition to your family. I am thinking of taking on a 3rd myself. I just love my little furry campers.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

katiesda said:


> Well folks we did it! After a very long and involved search and several false starts, two days ago we brought home "Curly" a very gentle and sweet wire-haired terrier/ lab mix from one of the local animal shelters. He is a rescued dog from Tennessee who, along with his brother Larry and sister Mo(nique) came to Massachusetts for placement. He is 5 months old, black and will probably be of medium size. He is wonderful with the kids as sweet and gentle as you could wish. So far he is adjusting well. Thanks to all of you for your input and opinions. We go out camping again to the Cape in two weeks for 10 days. I'll let you know how we all do.
> 
> Bob


That's great Bob
Congrats on the new addition to the family
Sounds like a wonderful dog

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

konlr said:


> Be sure to be fully committed to the responsibility of pet ownership whether you plan on camping with them or not. All dogs are beautiful animals that deserve nothing less that our total devotion. They give all their love and trust to us unconditionally for only the kind touch of our hands, the reassuring sound of our voices and the food in their bowls.


Well said, konlr!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

congrats on your new baby! we have 3 four legged children and love it!
Wednesday I am taking on a neighbor dog, a poodle name Charlie. His people dad has a newly diagnosed brain tumor the size of a lemon and they are leaving for Seattle for surgery.Charlie has never been left by his family, but they are desperate and of course I said yes. My Daschund will be suicidal for sure. Wish me luck!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new puppy, Bob!
He sounds like a real cutie!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good luck with the new puppy


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay folks now that we have the puppy, what else do we need? I don't mean for at home. I've had dogs before and know about all that. What I mean is, is there anything new we will need when we go camping with the dog for the first time that we don't normally use at home? Any replies will be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

katiesda said:


> Okay folks now that we have the puppy, what else do we need? I don't mean for at home. I've had dogs before and know about all that. What I mean is, is there anything new we will need when we go camping with the dog for the first time that we don't normally use at home? Any replies will be appreciated.
> 
> Bob


Pooper scopper and lots of bags.







Also, some type of tie down, especially if your dog is a wanderer. We resucued our dog when he was over a year old, so he has always been leashed or he's gone.

I have a big dog , so I use a corkscrew tie down and a 10ft lead when he hangs outside with me when we are camping.

Ant-proof feeding dished work well too if you feed your puppy outside. Mine is spoiled he likes the AC.

Congrats and good luck,

George


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Don't get a dog. You can have mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't listen.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

katiesda said:


> Okay folks now that we have the puppy, what else do we need?... ...is there anything new we will need when we go camping with the dog for the first time that we don't normally use at home? Any replies will be appreciated.


Bob,

We have found it easiest to duplicate everything in the trailer we can. Water & food dishes, toys, etc. If your puppy is crate trained (and it should be!), bring the kennel along. This will give your puppy a familiar place to settle in, and a sense of security from the unfamiliar surroundings of the camp site. And by all means, bring a long lead leash so that they are always tied up when outside.

Have fun, and...

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, 
I'm actively searching for one or two toy/miniature (not teacup) poodles. Jimmy's come home........."mama, when can we have a dog??" I'm gonna be homeschooling him. Still looking for cirriculum I think will best suit his needs (high IQ), but don't want to put too much pressure. Trying to stay secular, as the child knows all about the Bible there ever could be known. He reads it very often, and can tell me things I never knew, especially in Revelations (my least favorite book!). I think we're gonna have to end up with two......hopefully a male and a female with different parents..........he wants a male.......I want a female. He's very kind and loving to dogs, and MAYBE he'll talk to the dog (poor thing) instead of to me so much!! LOL I've got several leads on them, and if I DO upgrade to a 31RQS, it will be more roomy/homey for us!
Darlene action


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

katiesda said:


> Thank you so much for your all your replies, including those from the canine party,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patiently waiting for pixâ€¦









MaeJae


----------



## katiesda (Sep 30, 2003)

Heading out for the Cape to Bayview Cg for 10 days. This will be Curley's first camping trip. Hope he takes to it like all the family have. We'll keep you posted and may have pictures.









Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob,

Curley will love it! Dogs and camping go togther like peas and carrots!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Dogs and camping go togther like peas and carrots!





















































OOOOOOH - BAD - BAD - PDX. Now you sit & stay!



> Heading out for the Cape to Bayview Cg for 10 days. This will be Curley's first camping trip. Hope he takes to it like all the family have. We'll keep you posted and may have pictures.
> 
> Bob


Sure hope to meet Curly this weekend! My FAVORITE kind of camper - 4-legged!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> OOOOOOH - BAD - BAD - PDX. Now you sit & stay!


What!?!


----------

